# Need help finding a Halloween parody song...



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I see Ghoulio was a character from the movie THE 13 GHOSTS OF SCOOBY-DOO. Maybe the song was on there.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe this is it - https://youtu.be/pm7c6YcMUYs


----------

